# 0V und PE zusammen?



## j_poool (15 Oktober 2013)

Hallo
ich arbeite schon ein paar Jahren mit Beckhoff Hardware. Die Spannungsversorgung der Bauteile erfolgt über ein 24VDC Trafo. Ich habe bis jetzt noch nie das PE Leiter und dem Ausgang 0V auf gleiches Potential gelegt bzw. verbunden, obwohl es so empfohlen ist.
was ändert sich wenn PE und 0V nicht miteinander verbunden sind? Sollte ich trotzdem beide verbinden?

vielen Dank


----------



## Matze001 (15 Oktober 2013)

L- und PE Verbunden:

Ein Fehler z.B. L+ scheuert durch und hat Verbindung zur Schaltschrankplatte oder nem Metallkanal -> Kurzschlusstrom -> Sicherung löst aus

L- und PE getrennt:

Ein Fehler z.B. L+ scheuert durch und hat Verbindung zur Schaltschrankplatte oder nem Metallkanal -> Keine Verbindung zum L-, also kein "Kurzschluss", Metallteil hat L+ Potential. Ein zweiter Fehler (Wenn dann z.B. L- Verbindung bekommt führt zum auslösen der Sicherung. Daher ist eine Isolationsüberwachung notwendig um diesen ersten Fehler erkennen zu können.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## lilli (15 Oktober 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> L- und PE getrennt:
> 
> Ein Fehler z.B. L+ scheuert durch und hat Verbindung zur Schaltschrankplatte oder nem Metallkanal -> Keine Verbindung zum L-, also kein "Kurzschluss", Metallteil hat L+ Potential. Ein zweiter Fehler (Wenn dann z.B. L- Verbindung bekommt führt zum auslösen der Sicherung. Daher ist eine Isolationsüberwachung notwendig um diesen ersten Fehler erkennen zu können.



oder

L- und PE getrennt:
Die Ader L+ scheuert durch und hat Verbindung zur Schaltschrankplatte oder einem Metallkanal -> Keine Verbindung zum L-, also kein "Kurzschluss", Metallteil hat L+ Potential. Eine zweite Leitung, zum Beispiel "Steuerung Ein", scheuert auch durch und bekommt Verbindung mit dem Metallteil...
Niemand kann die Maschine mehr stoppen!


----------



## j_poool (16 Oktober 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> L- und PE Verbunden:
> 
> Ein Fehler z.B. L+ scheuert durch und hat Verbindung zur Schaltschrankplatte oder nem Metallkanal -> Kurzschlusstrom -> Sicherung löst aus
> 
> ...



Ich habe selbstverständlich sekundärseitig (24VDC) gemeint


----------



## Spsneuling (16 Oktober 2013)

Das Erden von Steuerstromkreisen ist nach EN60204-1 ( VDE 0113 ) vorgeschrieben wenn keine Isolationsüberwachung eingesetzt wird. EN60204-9.4.3.1
Erdschlüsse in irgendeinem Steuerstromkreis dürfen nicht zu unbeabsichtigtem Anlauf oder potenziell gefahrbringenden Bewegungen führen oder das Stillsetzen der Maschine verhindern.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Oktober 2013)

j_poool schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich arbeite schon ein paar Jahren mit Beckhoff Hardware. Die Spannungsversorgung der Bauteile erfolgt über ein 24VDC Trafo. Ich habe bis jetzt noch nie das PE Leiter und dem Ausgang 0V auf gleiches Potential gelegt bzw. verbunden, obwohl es so empfohlen ist.
> was ändert sich wenn PE und 0V nicht miteinander verbunden sind? Sollte ich trotzdem beide verbinden?



Du weisst aber schon, dass du für dein Handeln verantwortlich bist?
Wenn durch so einen Murks jemand zu schaden kommt, dann kann das üble Folgen haben.
Ein "Ich hab das immer so gemacht" oder "Ich hab das nicht gewusst" interssieren keine BG, keinen Staatsanwalt und auch keine Unternehmenshaftplicht.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## j_poool (16 Oktober 2013)

Alles klar, es geht um Sicherheit, würde das L-Leiter 230V auf die 24V Leitung gehen, löst das FI aus - 0V der Spannungsversorgung ist mit Erde verbunden (PELV)
Danke


----------



## UniMog (16 Oktober 2013)

j_poool schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich arbeite schon ein paar Jahren mit Beckhoff Hardware. Die Spannungsversorgung der Bauteile erfolgt über ein 24VDC Trafo. Ich habe bis jetzt noch nie das PE Leiter und dem Ausgang 0V auf gleiches Potential gelegt bzw. verbunden, obwohl es so empfohlen ist.
> was ändert sich wenn PE und 0V nicht miteinander verbunden sind? Sollte ich trotzdem beide verbinden?
> 
> vielen Dank



ein paar Jahre......... erschreckend.....


----------



## MSB (16 Oktober 2013)

j_poool schrieb:


> Alles klar, es geht um Sicherheit, würde das L-Leiter 230V auf die 24V Leitung gehen, löst das FI aus - 0V der Spannungsversorgung ist mit Erde verbunden (PELV)
> Danke


Wie wärs mal mit einer fundierten elektrotechnischen Ausbildung ... bevor du an Sachen rumbastelst, für die du bereits nach 2 Sätzen keinerlei Qualifiktation aufweist,
noch nicht mal für allereinfachste Grundsätze, die jeder Lehrling mehr als eimal in der Berufsschule hört.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Oktober 2013)

j_poool schrieb:


> Alles klar, es geht um Sicherheit, würde das L-Leiter 230V auf die 24V Leitung gehen, löst das FI aus - 0V der Spannungsversorgung ist mit Erde verbunden (PELV)
> Danke



Hoffentlich bekommen wir beide nie beruflich miteinander zu tun ...


----------



## lilli (16 Oktober 2013)

Cool bleiben,
unser j_poool werkelt höchst wahrscheinlich schon etwas länger an seinem Häuschen. Wenn da mal eine Steuerleitung auf "High" hängen bleibt, aufgrund nicht geerdeter Masse, dann bliebt halt mal das Licht an, oder ein Rollo lässt sich nicht hoch fahren...


----------



## Tobias2k9 (16 Oktober 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit einer fundierten elektrotechnischen Ausbildung ... bevor du an Sachen rumbastelst, für die du bereits nach 2 Sätzen keinerlei Qualifiktation aufweist,
> noch nicht mal für allereinfachste Grundsätze, die jeder Lehrling mehr als eimal in der Berufsschule hört.



Wenn ich sowas immer lese könnte ich ja nur ....

Lieber MSB, wie wärs mal mit einer fundierten Umgangsweise mit Menschen ... bevor du hier nichtkonstruktive Antworten raushaust, die jedes Deutsche kind bereits nach 2 Monaten im Elternhaus erlernt ?

Les dir mal Blockmoves Ansatz durch, da merkt man einen gewaltigen Unterschied....

// das nur mal so am rande...im out


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Oktober 2013)

@Tobias:
Wo ist die Aussage des Einen anders als die des Anderen ?
Ist irgendetwas an den gemachten Aussagen(die ja nicht haltlos sind) , außer eben die vom TE,  nach deiner Ansicht falsch ?
Was wolltest du uns mit deinem Beitrag mitteilen ? 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## j_poool (16 Oktober 2013)

Nicht unruhuig werden Leute :shock:


----------



## j_poool (16 Oktober 2013)

............hängt ihr bei eine 12V Halogenlampe der Sekundärkreis auf Erde??????????????????????????? 
SELV oder PELV?????????????????????????


----------



## UniMog (16 Oktober 2013)

j_poool schrieb:


> ............hängt ihr bei eine 12V Halogenlampe der Sekundärkreis auf Erde???????????????????????????
> SELV oder PELV?????????????????????????



Witz komm raus du bist umzingelt................. geht nicht Tür klemmt :s12:


----------



## Irek (16 Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaube im Forum sollten nur technische Dinge zum Tragen kommen. Jeder von uns hat schon mal
was falsch gemacht. Wenn andere etwas dadurch lernen, ist der eigentliche Ziel erreicht.
Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, hoechstens dumme Antworten.

Irek


----------



## MSB (16 Oktober 2013)

Tobias2k9 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas immer lese könnte ich ja nur ....
> 
> Lieber MSB, wie wärs mal mit einer fundierten Umgangsweise mit Menschen ... bevor du hier nichtkonstruktive Antworten raushaust, die jedes Deutsche kind bereits nach 2 Monaten im Elternhaus erlernt ?
> 
> Les dir mal Blockmoves Ansatz durch, da merkt man einen gewaltigen Unterschied...



Ganz ehrlich wenn ich lese das jemand etwas seit jahren so brutal falsch anwendet,
dann könnte ich, na du weißt schon.

Und wie sowas gesagt wird ist letzten endes scheißwurst,
die Blockmove Variante ist maximal subtiler.

Ein Lehrling wenn sowas abliefert mit so einer Erklärung kriegt ein paar hinter die Löffel.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bike (16 Oktober 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Ein Lehrling wenn sowas abliefert mit so einer Erklärung kriegt ein paar hinter die Löffel.



Also das sollte weiter bzw wieder erlaubt werden. 

Mich amüsiert, dass Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik in Zweifel gezogen werden.

Ist es so schwer, Grundlagen zu lesen, lernen und verstehen?


bike


----------



## Blockmove (16 Oktober 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Ist es so schwer, Grundlagen zu lesen, lernen und verstehen?



Ja ist es ... spätestens seit Google.
Früher musste man Handbücher lesen und hat am Rande auch noch viele Informationen mitgenommen.
Heute wird gegoogelt und rauskopiert Fertig ... Ende ... Aus.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## PN/DP (16 Oktober 2013)

Fertig ... Ende ... Aus ... vergessen.


----------



## Maxxx (4 November 2013)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine weitere technische Frage zu dem Thema ("0V und PE zusammen ?"):

Wieso fließt im geerdeten Betriebszustand (des Steuerkreises) kein Strom über den PE weg !?

Für Erläuterungen wäre ich dankbar!
Gruß
Maxxx
(Anfänger)


----------



## thomass5 (4 November 2013)

Maxxx schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe eine weitere technische Frage zu dem Thema ("0V und PE zusammen ?"):
> 
> Wieso fließt im geerdeten Betriebszustand (des Steuerkreises) kein Strom über den PE weg !?
> ...



Der Strom fließt in einem StromKREIS . Warum soll er denn dann den PE wählen? Zeichne dir mal die Schaltung auf und markiere die Kreise.

Thomas 



Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------

